# Engagement Rings



## emmalou (13 Dec 2007)

Hi, my boyfriend and I have recently decided to get engaged, we are a young couple in our early twenties just out of education and into our first posts in full time employment, we've been scanning the net for ideas on prices and styles and have been to a couple of jewellers, but everything just seems far too expensive, e.g we looked in a jewellers in Killarney, Co. Kerry, one particular ring we were shown was a simple round cut solitaire diamond on a white gold band, not especially big either and the price we were given was €6,500 ...?!! Is there such a thing as an engagement ring for less than €1000..? Any help or advice appreciated.


----------



## daveyboy (13 Dec 2007)

Its the symbol of the ring not the price that matters. People go a bit lula about these things. If you buy a ring (he buys a ring) that you can't afford you'll have loan repayments you can't afford. Some people buy them later, when they have a bit more cash. Some use their granny's ring - passed on from generation to generation.

Of course you can get a ring for €1k region.

You could consider gemstones other than diamonds.
Or, I know that the french jeweler on Clarendon St, off grafton st here in Dublin does these clever rings where he puts 4 stones close together to give the impression of a bigger stone. Stones less than 1 carrot or half a carrot (ie .9 or .45) are obvioulsy much cheaper.

I got mine in Antwerp, you'll get anything you want there at whatever your price range is but possibly the trip might add expense.

Rule of thumb i think was 4 times monthly salary, but who really cares - its your life, not anyone else's.


----------



## ragazza (13 Dec 2007)

Hi Emmalou,

Daveyboy has some good suggestions there (except I'm imagining a carrot shaped ring (instead of carat!)) 

There are a couple of things you can do to reduce the price :

 - decide which is most important to you - carat or colour or clarity.
For example a ring in the colour range D,E,F carries a huge premium, but speaking from experience, I find my ring ends up covered in soap, shampoo etc, so even if it was a much lower colour, you wouldnt notice the difference. So you could go for the same size (carat) ring in a lower colour, for much cheaper.
The same goes with clarity - you can easily compromise on clarity, since no-one carrys a loupe around with them to inspect your ring, so if it has a few imperfections, no one will know.

Maybe dont go for a solitaire - go for a number of small stones. For example 4 x 0.25 carat stones will be much cheaper than 1 x 1 carat stone.

Best of luck..


----------



## emmalou (13 Dec 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, we really are novices when it comes to this subject and its important we get a good deal, I know when there is a budget involved you have to accept your limits, but i don't want to settle for any kind of a ring just to satisfy the budget, i do know that i would opt for white gold and prefer square cut styles rather than round shapes, is the shape a factor affecting cost? 
I would love to know more about Antwerp also, im gathering there is quite a diamond industry there...?


----------



## kellysayers (13 Dec 2007)

WE are just after returning from the states. I bought my wife an eternity ring over there, paid $1,000.....€750. Looked at similar here before we left and most places were charging €2,000.
I know you are just after leaving college but if you can hold off on buying here and work a holiday to the states into the process you will save bigtime. We will never buy jewelry in this country again, you just get ripped off every time.


----------



## dahamsta (14 Dec 2007)

Myself and my fiancee gave each other plain platinum bands, mostly because of the ethical issues surrounding diamonds. (And financial -- you wouldn't want to resell it, but on a matter of principle their resale value is shocking.) I'm well chuffed with mine and I'm pretty sure she's well chuffed with hers too. Cost about €1400 all-in, but you'd get a pair of white gold rings for under €1000. Or he could just buy a ring for you; most blokes wouldn't be mad about the idea of wearing an engagement ring, I should imagine. 

adam


----------



## bamboozle (14 Dec 2007)

daveyboy said:


> Rule of thumb i think was 4 times monthly salary, but who really cares - its your life, not anyone else's.


 

Not being cynical here but surely rule of thumb should be what you can actually afford not 4 times your salary


----------



## clownie (14 Dec 2007)

Appleby jewellers used to give 25% off depending on were you worked, which college you went to. Perhaps they still do that? It is a big saving on a ring that costs 1k or more


----------



## pc7 (14 Dec 2007)

have a look at a few jewellers websites, here's one on fields (no affiliation)for just over 1000 i'm sure if you go to a jeweller and tell them your budget they will find something to suit. Its not the cost or what its worth it's what it means to you  best of luck to you both

[broken link removed]


----------



## amgd28 (14 Dec 2007)

You could also do a search of the AAM site for "engagement rings"
This would give you a flavour of other posters' experiences looking for engagement rings. For example here, here, here, or here

Congratulations on your decision!


----------



## z109 (14 Dec 2007)

You could also look at antique rings. Not sure where you get them, but as mentioned above, the resale value of diamonds is shocking - 50-70% lower than the price you pay new.


----------



## deedee80 (14 Dec 2007)

Hi emmalou, I got engaged this time last year and before I did I couldn't pass a jewellers without looking in the window!

There is plenty out there for your budget, here are a few places where if I am correct i remember seeing rings in the window in the region of your budget:
h samuel
fields
o connors in harold cross
john breretons jewellers
weir & sons

Like the other posters have said, rings with a few smaller diamonds usually cost a lot less than 1 stone on its own.  They may equal the same carat overall.
Don't let the ring you saw for 6500 put you off.  I think single solitaire rings tend to be the most expensive and it possibly had a very high grading.

If you can wait, then I would buy abroad.  My ring was bought in nyc, better value than here and then much better with the way the exchange rate is at the moment!

Congratulations, its a very exciting time!


----------



## emmalou (14 Dec 2007)

Thanks for all the response, 
I have been looking on a site Diamonds-usa.com  They do free shipping to Ireland and give prices in dollars and euro, I have found a handful that suit my taste at really good prices and now find it almost hard to believe how affordable they are..?! 
I really want the genuine article and dont want to be disappointed, does anyone have experience of this site or of buying such an item online with only a picture and description to go on?...


----------



## deedee80 (14 Dec 2007)

I've never heard anything about that site I'm afraid.....


----------



## kellysayers (14 Dec 2007)

I wouldnt be  buying anything like  a diamond ring online, you really do need to see something so precious and valuable up close and personel. Good luck to both of you in the future.


----------



## nesbitt (15 Dec 2007)

I think this should be about what the individual couple want, both discuss expectations and stay within your budget.  An engagment ring is a highly personal purchase and so de values as soon as you leave the shop.  If you were to sell the ring you would never get what you paid for it.  So it is not an investment purchase.  

Many years ago I worked with a very elegant stylish lady who had beautiful jewellery.  I very much admired a ring she was wearing.  She told me out straight that it was 'a fake darling' and to go and spend my money on all the other things that a couple need.

If you are individual and think a bit outside the box, how about an 18carat quality setting with a very good quality faux stone that mimics a fine diamond (I'm not talking cubic zirconium here)?  Jewellers here do not sell these just real cheap looking tack if you try to get a fake ring.  If you are interested please just send me a private message.  I have no affiliation to any organisation I'm just a canny consumer like anyone else.

It is my own personal opinion that money cannot buy style and panache I have seen some very ugly knuckle duster real diamond rings for 30k and no one in the real world would wear one  I realise that people will agree/disagree with me but thats what makes the world go around.

Anyway be good to each other and happy in your choices.


----------



## flattea2 (15 Dec 2007)

Got ours in Belfast . . . Seems to be about 10-20% cheaper there. There are a varied range of jewellers all around its city centre.

Shop we were in said they got a lot of custom from South of the border. 

Hope that helps


----------



## lyonsie (15 Dec 2007)

Rule of thumb i think was 4 times monthly salary

Is that before or after tax......


----------



## nicelives (15 Dec 2007)

lyonsie said:


> Rule of thumb i think was 4 times monthly salary
> 
> Is that before or after tax......


 
I'm kind of shocked by what used to be two weeks wages or a weeks wages in the old days has now become 4 months salary. Evene wikipedia puts this down to De Beers marketing.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engagement_ring#Price

I'd be very uneasy about being with someone who was taken in by that rule of thumb or felt under pressure to blow so much. Personally my partner and I don't believe in marriage for ourselves, the magic words or legal jargon not really affecting our spiritual commitment to each other but this 4 months rule of thumb seems to be giving two fingers to those for whom the institution is still quite important.


----------



## nesbitt (15 Dec 2007)

Cost of the ring should be 4 months salary.... There are urban myths folks and this may be one of them


----------



## lyonsie (17 Dec 2007)

lyonsie said:


> Rule of thumb i think was 4 times monthly salary
> 
> Is that before or after tax......



I say this with tongue in cheek!!!!!!  

Will be buying my 3rd in the near future......   1st one was stolen with handbag (stupid me for having it in my handbag), replacement one was then bought......   1st husband gone and now on the look out for third ring (happy days....) 
Obvously this is going to be something that I really love and as I have two daughters I would like them both to have something beautifull to have for keepsakes.....  I have gone to Amsterdam and saw what can be bought for much less than here, but bargains can be had here as antique shops in particular are very willing to come down in price... ie... I saw a very nice ring a while ago for €24K and the jeweller rang me to give me his best price..... €17500.
A trip to New York might be in order, and a sister of mine was in Dubai recently and found 'expensive' jewellery to be worth travelling for, not designer clothing though, just as expensive as here....

'But I would have quite a few K'sss to play around with if I knew if it was before or after tax.....'


----------



## daveyboy (17 Dec 2007)

Well that depends on how much tax you pay!


Nicelives-talk about pious!

I mention the rule of thumb (not a binding rule of law, it must be said and not one i enforced on the poster herself or her fiance at gunpoint!!) because some people, despite your objections, like to have a vague idea of what the general/loose expectation might be. I know that one's "spiritual commitment" may find such financial aspects offence but it is a fact that we live in a world where people care somewhat for the value of things and many people become anxious when choosing a ring because they don't buy these rings every day and just want to make a special gesture permanant by the giving of such a token. The poster herself, obviously has some care for the value of her proposed ring as she's seeking to get the best value for her price-range. Nobody is forcing anybody to spend money. Nobody is standing over engaged couples with a calculator and nobody really cares what people spend on each other. 

So less of the lecturing!!

And why do these posts always produce some krank to say that the diamond market is all some deBeers conspiracy!!
Its a market like every other. There is choice and people pay whatever they want! 
People pay as much money for cars, which immediatley depreciate and no-one says - its all a conspiracy by unnamed men in the Toyota corporation.
And before someone says that cars drive you from a to b and diamonds have no function - a cheap car gets you from a to b and diamonds are unique; cars are replicas.

rant over.


----------



## nicelives (17 Dec 2007)

daveyboy said:


> Well that depends on how much tax you pay!
> 
> 
> Nicelives-talk about pious!


apols if you picked it up that way daveyboy


daveyboy said:


> I mention the rule of thumb (not a binding rule of law, it must be said and not one i enforced on the poster herself or her fiance at gunpoint!!)


never in the least suggested you were


daveyboy said:


> because some people, despite your objections, like to have a vague idea of what the general/loose expectation might be. I know that one's "spiritual commitment" may find such financial aspects offence but it is a fact that we live in a world where people care somewhat for the value of things


I took that the original poster was also talking about love being the primary reason for them getting together, I find it strange the way you have spiritual commitment in parenthesis, spirit or love or something beyond the practical day to day reasons of life commitment I thought summed up the original poster's reason for commitment.


daveyboy said:


> and many people become anxious when choosing a ring because they don't buy these rings every day and just want to make a special gesture permanant by the giving of such a token. The poster herself, obviously has some care for the value of her proposed ring as she's seeking to get the best value for her price-range. Nobody is forcing anybody to spend money. Nobody is standing over engaged couples with a calculator and nobody really cares what people spend on each other.


great stuff, just adding the other side to your original estimation that there's a whole group of people that reject that, both posts remain in the thread.


daveyboy said:


> So less of the lecturing!!


as I said above, apols if you picked up me expressing my opinion along with yours to be that way Daveyboy


daveyboy said:


> And why do these posts always produce some krank to say that the diamond market is all some deBeers conspiracy!!


I take exception to you calling me a krank because we don't both have the same opinion, it's about marketing not conspiracy, the same marketing that'll have you spend more on a particular item because a fashion or perceived need has been created. It's good to be aware of marketing.


daveyboy said:


> Its a market like every other. There is choice and people pay whatever they want!


great stuff, they were looking for sub €1000 so their choice obviously wasn't the four month salary either


daveyboy said:


> People pay as much money for cars, which immediatley depreciate and no-one says - its all a conspiracy by unnamed men in the Toyota corporation.
> And before someone says that cars drive you from a to b and diamonds have no function - a cheap car gets you from a to b and diamonds are unique; cars are replicas.


It's still marketing, apols if you took my opinion to be a personal afront to you, never intended it to be.


----------



## daveyboy (17 Dec 2007)

pretty thorough rebuke there;fair enough!
Happy christmas!


----------



## nicelives (17 Dec 2007)

daveyboy said:


> pretty thorough rebuke there;fair enough!
> Happy christmas!


and to you, have a good one


----------



## purplealien (17 Dec 2007)

i got my 3rd engagement ring on ebay last year - i paid €2,400 for it and got it valued at €5,000. I buy all my jewellery at this ebay shop -they are wholesalers so it cuts out the middleman.


----------



## John Rambo (17 Dec 2007)

The guideline, and that's all it is, would be somewhere between one month's gross salary or three month's net salary.Personally I would recommend purchasing in Antwerp from Phillipe Harold.[broken link removed] did a hell of a lot of research into engagement rings and purchasing online or overseas and went with this guy. He knows his stuff and is very helpful. You discuss budgets and decide settings and stones via email and then go to Antwerp to pick up the ring. Before people start cribbing about the cost of this we're talking €80 for a flight and a couple of euro for a train. Without going into actual prices I paid 40% of what I would have paid in any of the "top" Dublin jewellers for a ring of the same specifications. This is Ireland and we pay way over the top for stuff like this.Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Cabaiste (20 Dec 2007)

emmalou,

any jewellers shops who make their own jewellery sell rings by style and can make the rings to suit your budget. They can just change the size / quality of the diamond to make the ring in the style you want at the price you can afford. Some even told me that if there is a ring in the window of another jewellers to let them know and they can make it up. 

Antique dealers can also give good value for money and this is where we ultimately got our ring (and by our I mean hers!!!). We got a lovely ring which is truely unique but most importantly whcih my wife adores which is worth more than any expensive high street ring. 

There are a few antique dealers in the Powerscourt townhouse centre and a couple on South Anne street (off grafton street) in Dublin.

In my opinion. with your budget, there would not be much point in going to Antwerp or the states as you will spend most of your money on travel and have nothing left for the ring!


----------



## Sylvester3 (20 Dec 2007)

My fiancé at the time fell in love with a ring that was unusual and yet cost half a months salary (back during my first job, so much less that that now). I had my eye on a platinum solitaire diamond ring that was going to set me back over three months wages, so I was particularly happy that she picked that out herself. Looking back, I know she had our best interests at heart and didn't want me to stretch what would be our finances, but I know she loves that little token dearly.


----------



## mrgtbad (9 Feb 2008)

John Rambo said:


> The guideline, and that's all it is, would be somewhere between one month's gross salary or three month's net salary.Personally I would recommend purchasing in Antwerp from Phillipe Harold.[broken link removed] did a hell of a lot of research into engagement rings and purchasing online or overseas and went with this guy. He knows his stuff and is very helpful. You discuss budgets and decide settings and stones via email and then go to Antwerp to pick up the ring. Before people start cribbing about the cost of this we're talking €80 for a flight and a couple of euro for a train. Without going into actual prices I paid 40% of what I would have paid in any of the "top" Dublin jewellers for a ring of the same specifications. This is Ireland and we pay way over the top for stuff like this.Congratulations to you both.


 

john rambo must be on a fee base with philippe harold jewellers.he's been on another site raving about him.

on the other matter, a girl should say *no* to a miser hubby to-be, if he wont spend some decent money on a fab diamond ring and instead offers a cheap ring.if he wont spend the cash then, what will he be like 2 or 3 or 5 years in to the marriage?when your looking for money for a nice dress or go to a good resturant or need to upgrade the car or food for the kids etc
or maybe, a girl who accepts a cheap engagement ring from a man deserves what she gets.dont get hoodwinked girls.


----------



## dahamsta (10 Feb 2008)

I wouldn't envy your husband or husband-to-be.


----------



## sandrat (10 Feb 2008)

I always thought it was meant to be equivalent of one months salary. Thats what mine cost and it took me ages to get used to the idea of wearing something so expensive everyday.


----------



## John Rambo (10 Feb 2008)

mrgtbad said:


> john rambo must be on a fee base with philippe harold jewellers.he's been on another site raving about him.
> 
> on the other matter, a girl should say *no* to a miser hubby to-be, if he wont spend some decent money on a fab diamond ring and instead offers a cheap ring.if he wont spend the cash then, what will he be like 2 or 3 or 5 years in to the marriage?when your looking for money for a nice dress or go to a good resturant or need to upgrade the car or food for the kids etc
> or maybe, a girl who accepts a cheap engagement ring from a man deserves what she gets.dont get hoodwinked girls.


 
What site was that? I've never discussed engagement rings on any other site...as for your other comments, they're off the wall. What you spend on a ring doesn't matter, it's what it means that's important. And I think the days of women asking their husbands for money for a "nice dress" are gone! Bizarre stuff


----------

